# One day home display



## DarkTiki (Oct 11, 2011)

Due to a vacation, I only had Halloween day to set up my display this year. I put a couple giant spiders climbing down from the balcony. I also added a fog machine, homemade fog chiller, and a laser. The kids really seemed to like the laser. The video is very dark, but you'll get the idea.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You set a spooky mood and that's what counts when it comes to Halloween.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

cool!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

The spider looked cool in the laser light.


----------

